# What Is Your Speed?



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

I ♥ Cable One. I was paying for 50mb, and they doubled it for no extra charge.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

66.11


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

3.4 Mbps

49 ms

AT  T  U verse.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> 66.11


  Can't get those kind of speeds in the country city girl............LOL


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Maybe I should edit mine as it shows to much info....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Our internet speed is lickety split! It said 10 pngs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Maybe I should edit mine as it shows to much info....


Be proud of your Southern Heritage....


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine lickety too. umm that doesn't sound right...


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should edit mine as it shows to much info....
> ...




I am, I am!!  Actually it showed where it pinged TO. I am on the state line. I will put it back.

Gotta love you for the ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Liar liar pants on fire! Watching news on tv and they said it was 82. WRONG. It was 72 for about 2 hours then the fog rolled in and behind that are rain clouds.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

It's 45 here.


Heyyyyyyyyyy we tha hijack queens! LOL I am bad to do that....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, y'all are in my bedroom with me so I am just talking via my fingers what the LIAR WEATHERMAN is saying.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL Ya'll are in my ''office'' with me...Like my sleep wear??


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Mine lickety too. umm that doesn't sound right...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2016)

*What Is Your Speed?*


Slow when she wants it slow, fast and hard when she . . . you get the idea...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> LOL Ya'll are in my ''office'' with me...Like my sleep wear??


Very comfy looking. Like my jammies?


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> *What Is Your Speed?*
> 
> 
> Slow when she wants it slow, fast and hard when she . . . you get the idea...




uhh huh...


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Ya'll are in my ''office'' with me...Like my sleep wear??
> ...




Yessum. Fits you well also..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2016)

Well ladies...it is Frasier time, so I am off to bed. I might check in later if I can't sleep but in case I do...night night in advance!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 30, 2016)

Ping 10ms
Download  Speed 9.40 Mbps
Upload Speed 3.17 Mbps

The cable company offers much higher speeds, but to me it just isn't worth the price. It's more than fast enough as it is, IMO.

And the cable company says I have a Download speed of 9.46 Mbsp and upload speed of 2.21 Mbsp.

That's a significant difference.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Say goodnight Gracie..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Say goodnight Gracie..


GOOD NIGHT GRACIE


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 30, 2016)

3.0  that I pay $60 a month for.
One of the downsides to living in a rural area.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle1462010  Go do the accent test in General...please.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> 3.0  that I pay $60 a month for.
> One of the downsides to living in a rural area.





I was that way for 3 years until the last year. Now I pay $35 a mo for 100 mbps


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > 3.0  that I pay $60 a month for.
> ...


Rub it in. Why don't you.  Here, let me bring you some salt and lemon juice.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...




 Sorry. Been there though...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine is 30 download, 6 upload, 16 ping.  But that limitation is due to me being wireless, which has a ceiling on speed.  I've never hooked up a direct ethernet to this router, but I'm sure it's much, much faster.  $66 per month w/ Comcast.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

hmm I have 2 other computers on wireless, and speed varies..but sometimes it is full amount.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> hmm I have 2 other computers on wireless, and speed varies..but sometimes it is full amount.


But different wireless USB dongles have different speeds, and mine is more than a few years old.  I'm sure there are much faster ones to pair with my router - and different routers also have different speeds.


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > hmm I have 2 other computers on wireless, and speed varies..but sometimes it is full amount.
> ...






I gotcha. You have good speed anyhow, so not a biggie.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 31, 2016)

*Anybody tried their suggested download?*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 31, 2016)

*What Is Your Speed? *

Methamphetamine.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 31, 2016)

From my laptop in the next room to the router I get 10.16 mbps
I stream everything so I pay for the fastest.
I have two Roku's and one smart TV in the main room - all three stream.
Plus I have a satellite radio in the kitchen and one in the garage that rides on a booster in the kitchen. Sooo...need the speed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 31, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> From my laptop in the next room to the router I get 10.16 mbps
> I stream everything *so I pay for the fastest*.


But you're not getting the fastest.  Far from it.  Unless you misplaced your decimal point.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 31, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > From my laptop in the next room to the router I get 10.16 mbps
> ...



You note I did say "from my laptop sitting in a room away from the router"...my house was built in 1895...solid everything. So that is pretty good considering.
Walking and sitting right nest to the router I get 22.86


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 31, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


And you're getting ripped off if you are paying for the fastest.  As I have already stated, I am also totally wireless and get 30mbps.


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Anybody tried their suggested download?*




What do you mean?


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 1, 2016)

Kat said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Anybody tried their suggested download?*
> ...


*The site offered an option to "repair" and speed up your computer.*


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




ooooooooh. Yeah it does. I never used that, but have used it to test many times.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And can have everything to do with your location...fastest in Chicago will be a lot different than fastest in Boondock, TX


----------



## xband (Feb 1, 2016)

The only digital computer that I know the programming and interior structure of is the Univac 1218 business computer and when militarized is the 1219B circa 1970. Two megacycle clock count.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure how much I trust this reading.  I have 14ms/87 up/11 down which I think is higher than my ISP says I get.  Typically your ISP always overrates your speeds because they can, not underrates them.


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 22, 2016)

Interesting would be if near the speed ones will show its price for that.For example, mine is $6.5.


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)

You mean how much we pay for our speed?

$35 a mo.


----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> You mean how much we pay for our speed?
> 
> $35 a mo.


yes, the price


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kat said:


> You mean how much we pay for our speed?
> 
> $35 a mo.


Man - that is nice.  i think I pay almost double that at 60 a month.


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > You mean how much we pay for our speed?
> ...




It is. I was paying that for 50mbps, and Cable One doubled it hmm around 6 months or more ago, for the same price.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test



No screen shot, sorry - gives my IP and name.

137.43 up

90.31 down

Level 3 pure fiber with converged VOIP in simulated PRI.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## edthecynic (Mar 9, 2016)

Paying $24.95 for 5 down and 1 up.
Getting : 5.72 down, 1.08 up and 13ms ping.


----------



## waltky (Mar 9, 2016)

Granny says Uncle Ferd used to be real fast...

... but he's slowed down some...

... now he's half-fast.


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


>





LOL I just realized you scratched out where you are. But I know HT..I know..


----------



## MaryL (Mar 12, 2016)

55mph


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

mph?


----------



## MaryL (Mar 12, 2016)

What is that in Canadian? 88.5 Kilometers per hour?


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)

Heck if I know. I think the one I posted is mbps  (megabytes per second).
I liked the mph though.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 12, 2016)

I bring up Canadians because they tell me (no clue  it's true) that they have faster internet speed because it's mandated by law, they all are absolutely guaranteed  it, period. I might have misunderstood something somewhere, but that seems to be a consistent point. Is this something Obama missed? A RIGHT to fast internet?


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 12, 2016)

White Cross
Meth
Coke

At 11.42 Down and 1.01 Up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 12, 2016)

My office desktop pulls wi-fi from the home router. It's plenty fast. I don't do screaming gaming on my desktop so I'm good to go. We stream Netflix, etc. while simultaneously surfing the net. I'm hardwired into my PS3 for Battlefield 3 and have no issues. $54/month. No complaints.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2016)

170 -150 DL mbs 12 UL mbs hardwired. 100-90 DL mbs 10 UL mbs wireless.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Of course you know: I'm in your heart!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 13, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I bring up Canadians because they tell me (no clue  it's true) that they have faster internet speed because it's mandated by law, they all are absolutely guaranteed  it, period. I might have misunderstood something somewhere, but that seems to be a consistent point. Is this something Obama missed? A RIGHT to fast internet?


Canada is only slightly better than the US, whether it's mandated or not I don't know but overall the US still has the some of the fastest, but not cheapest, internet service in the world.  Japan and (believe it or not) Romania has the fastest internet service in the world but again I have no idea what their costs are.  
Oh, it's easy to find all sorts of data claiming the US is the slowest and most expensive, etc and it's quite possible the most expensive is correct but not the slowest (looking the whole and not just specific local markets).  
Many US cities are starting to partner with Google, install fiber optic and sell their own internet access, while currently not the cheapest that will most likely change over time.


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Yep!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2016)

Kat said:


> Heck if I know. I think the one I posted is mbps  (megabytes per second).
> I liked the mph though.



Mega BITS per second.

One eighth of what megabytes would be.


----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Heck if I know. I think the one I posted is mbps  (megabytes per second).
> ...




Yes, yes, Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 14, 2016)

Kat said:


> Mine lickety too. umm that doesn't sound right...


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 14, 2016)

49.96 during a long ongoing download.....I'm sure it's in the mid-50s.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 15, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> 49.96 during a *long ongoing download*.....I'm sure it's in the mid-50s.


But what is the speed of your download? 49.92 is your bandwidth, your actual download speed is limited by the site you are downloading from.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2016)

This morning my speed is 






The computer's fast though........


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > 49.96 during a *long ongoing download*.....I'm sure it's in the mid-50s.
> ...



WTF?  My download speed was 49.96 Mbps like I said.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 15, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


That is your total download bandwidth, that doesn't tell you the speed of your "long ongoing download" which probably was not much more than 3 Mbps at best. How big was the file and how long did it take?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


The Internet Bandwidth and Download Speeds Explained


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 16, 2016)

Look, the Centurylink site has a download and upload speed.  Anybody who thinks I can't read the report can kiss my ass...ya dig?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 16, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Look, the Centurylink site has a download and upload speed.  Anybody who thinks I can't read the report can kiss my ass...ya dig?


Don't get so defensive. 50Mbps is about 6.5MB/s, I've never connected to a site faster than 3MB/s. I'm simply asking if you ever connected to a site that used all your bandwidth since you said you had a long going download when you tested your speed.


----------

